# 17.5 Lrp Vs Novak



## PACE (Jul 30, 2003)

what is the difference between the LRP and Novak??

Pace


----------



## flag172 (Dec 29, 2005)

the name dude
hihihihi
DAN FLAG DRAPEAU/72


----------



## flag172 (Dec 29, 2005)

salut PASCAL
sa vas bien
DAN/72:thumbsup:


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

Pace,

What's the difference between Trinity and Novak motors? I've heard the LRP's suck, but don't know first hand.

Jason


----------



## PACE (Jul 30, 2003)

salut Dan, oui ca va et toi?? fais tu un retour au course??

Pace


----------



## casper60 (Feb 10, 2008)

I do wish novak would follow trinity and LRP in the fact they have shorter sensor wire options... All that extra wire does nothing but get in the way.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

With all the upgrades Novak has done to their motors 

Sintered Rotor
Better Soldering tabs
Bigger front bearing
Ribbed Can
Tapered front endbell
Harness Wires Wrapped

I hope the removable harness is one of the upgrades for '09

They already make the replacement harness (for other peoples motors)


----------



## flag172 (Dec 29, 2005)

salut PACE non pas de retour
DAN FLAG DRAPEAU 72


----------



## nickbell1390 (Jan 19, 2008)

yeah novak has done those nice things but its too bad they havent done anything to make the motors more tamper proof. Its too easy to monkey with the windings and timing ring on those motors. Yes it can be teched but some dont always know what to look for. The new trinity motors as well as the duo motors were much more fool proof in design.


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

I guess I need to learn French to get an answer in here.


----------



## PACE (Jul 30, 2003)

Hi Jason,

it s hard for me to tell you if the difference between the novak and the trinity is big...i don t have run a novak in 10.5 this season....but i don t think it make a big difference at all!!

Pace


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

PACE said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> it s hard for me to tell you if the difference between the novak and the trinity is big...i don t have run a novak in 10.5 this season....but i don t think it make a big difference at all!!
> 
> Pace


Thank you...how much of a rollout difference are you seeing compared to the guys that are running NOVAK's 10.5?


----------



## PACE (Jul 30, 2003)

Hi Jason,

after some week of testing with 10.5...i can tell you the difference between a novak and a PUTNAM (trinity) Duo is not big.....so far i have run my PUTNAM for around 4month..and set the track record with it....but for fun i decide to try my novak...and first week back with my novak i was on the same lap time up front up to the end....the second week with my novak i reset the track record...not by a big marg but just by around 1sec...so maybe the track was faster...so i think they are really close!! the difference that i found is you have to buy more novak motors to find a really good one....the DUO seem to be more closer...i have 3 of them and i check it on a inductance meter and all 3 are really close...i check around 5 diferent novak and the variation is way bigger!! if you think it s because my motors sponsor send me 3 close motors...you may be right...but i have check some motors of some racer who have buy there motors in the store from trinity...and they are really close to mine if not the same!!

so for me right now...the Duo motors and the novak motors are the same for performance on the track!!

i have to gear my novak at full timing 2teeth higher than my Putnam Duo at 10deg of timing....but if i use another novak the gear was not the same than my first one!

Pace


----------

